# will a 1990 300zx turbo swap work in a 95 240



## teamxtreme (Oct 28, 2003)

I am looking at a 1990 300zx turbo car to buy, and i would like to drop it in my 95 240 sx se. let me know if it will work.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think it *may* work, but that VQ30DETT is a big sucker, it may not fit. if you want something more unique than an SR20DET, try an RB26DETT or the new 350Z VQ35DE.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Got $10,000 dollars?

That's how much on average any Hybrid engine will fit into almost any car.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, you can make the VQ30DETT fit, but my guess is that the $$ to make it fit, plus the hours required, would not be worth it for the engine. Then again I have never looked towards that aprticular swap, the mounts may be right (doubtful) and all the harware mat fit the stock bay (again very doubtful).
But hey...its your money, don't let anyone tell you how to spend it.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Someone on fresh alloy did it. It fit quite good in teh S14 (never seen it in an S13). The guy actually had a thread tracking his progression. Search on FA....


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

VG30DETT, not VQ.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

hey hey, if Honda guys can put a NSX engine in a Civic, than you, too, can put a Z32 engine in a S14. Its good that you have the SE, cause life is easier(just a wee bit)(wee...lol)


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Someone swapped a vg30de, but theorized due to the spacing that the tt would fit as well


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

there are actually quite a few people who've done the VG30DETT swap. it fits, but it's tight as fuck (imagine how tight it is in a larger Z engine bay. now imagine how tight it's going to be in a smaller 240SX engine bay). i'd actually suggest doing a VG30ET (Z31 Turbo engine) swap. it's smaller, and you still have some leftover space to do some nice upgrades. and the VG30ET comes with some balls in stock form so it'll still run like a bat out of hell, stock.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah, i was kinda thinkin about that... there is practically NO room for the VG30DETT in the Z32 engine bay. i couldn't phathom it in a 240 engine bay... *shiver*

that just sounds mean though


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

well, there's still room. just not a whole lot to get some big mods in (i.e. larger TB, larger turbos, aftermarket headers) without having to do some kind of custom fabrication to either the part or what not. i mean, people have shoved V8s in there. so it's very possible, just not a god idea if you want to do some heavy modding (outside of internal engine work).


----------

